# Lovely boy cat needs a home- Oxford area



## Janeylo

We have taken the very difficult decision to try and rehome Eddie, but the local shelters are all full. Eddie is approx 2 yr old neutered male. He is semi long haired, white with a black tail. His fur is beautifully soft and he keeps it nice and clean. Eddie appeared as a stray about 6 months ago. He was so scared of us he hissed at every visit, even when we were offering a plate of yummy food. He would not tolerate physical contact for weeks, and then only very nervously. We got him a little outside den so he had shelter from the rain, and he would sleep peacefully in there for hours. Gradually he has become a vocal, playful and very affectionate cat. He loves to be groomed. Our massive problem is that he just does not get on with our other cat, a 7 yr old rescue female we have had for 5 years. He chases her mercilessly and she is absolutely petrified of him. We have tried Feliway, scent swapping, gradual intro, positive association and many other things. I posted to petforum before asking for ideas and got no replies at all, which left me feeling really we had no more options left. Eddie has recently learnt how to get in through the cat flap and since then , Sasha has all but left home. We have no practical way of allowing them each access to separate parts of the home or the garden. Tonight it is poring again, and Sasha is on the window ledge soaking but will not come in. I feel desperately sorry for her. Eddie is outside in his den but has had no human contact for several hours. He is loving and playful and deserves a much better life than we are giving him. Anyone looking for a new cat, or able to offer suggestions? Thank you for reading. I have tried to attach a photo of Eddie, but not sure if it worked!


----------



## Charity

He's really beautiful, can't offer any advice but hope someone can help.


----------



## catcoonz

Can you leave this with me until weekend, I need to homecheck near me Friday, if all goes well I can help you.


----------



## chillminx

Hi Janeylo, sorry I missed your earlier post asking for advice on this chasing problem. Tbh it is very hard to break the cycle if you have one cat chasing and one cat who runs. I have myself spent weeks and months trying to resolve the problem with one of my young females (aged 17 mths) who loves to chase my older boys. Unfortunately one of my boys hates being chased and always runs. I am getting there, but still a way to go until I feel I can leave them unsupervised together.

Your problem is compounded by the fact Eddie has been a stray and has been desperate to find himself a home. Now he has found himself a new billet he wants it all to himself. Basically he wants Sasha gone. I am not sure you will persuade him out of this attitude, and IMO the best solution would be to give the two cats separate parts of the house and 2 cat flaps. But you say this is impractical given the layout of your home.

I think otherwise it is going to be impossible to leave the 2 cats together as Sasha will always run if Eddie chases her. If she did NOT run, but stood still and faced up to him, it would be different, and there would be a chance of integrating Eddie then. 

I have had a similar problem trying to integrate a young adult neutered male I took in as a stray, as he is aggressive to my other (neutered) males. I have found it is always easier to integrate a new cat one brings in from outside the area e.g. a rescue cat from a Shelter, than a stray as there is no build-up of resentment on either side beforehand, and one can manage the introductions more slowly. 

Eddie is a very handsome boy, and I am sure someone suitable will be happy to give him a home, preferably as an only cat. If Catcoonz is able to help I am sure she will, she has contacts in your area. 

Meanwhile, if it were me, I would coax Sasha indoors, and keep her indoors if you can, for the time being (locking the cat flap) so she can feel safe again. Eddie should be OK for the present in his cat house, and with you feeding him in the garden. Not ideal, but workable for the moment. 

Good luck.


----------



## Janeylo

Thanks Catcoonz for replying so quickly, and I am keeping my fingers crossed. If tomorrow's visit is not suitable or he is not what they are looking for, please keep us in mind should anything else come up. He will be a lovely pet for someone, only wish it could be us.
Chillminx, everything you say makes great sense. Poor Eddie wants nothing more than a home and a human slave or two who will make a big fuss of him. He is definitely trying to edge Sasha out - no direct aggression but patrolling and sitting in any new area she may try to claim as her own. Her only remaining advantage is that she's a superb jumper and Ed is not massively keen on heights. Our small, modern house is quite open plan hence difficulty in segregating them once Eddie figured out the cat flap. The other night Sasha did hiss and bat at him and he just looked surprised but did not do anything else. Sasha just turned and fled, and since then has shown no sign of being any braver at standing her ground. You are right, we had already decided we need to try and reclaim the house just for Sasha and try and get her anxiety back to a more manageable level. You are amazing to have persevered with your chasing cats for so long. Our nerves won't stand it, and I think our unease is communicating to both cats and that doesn't help. I really appreciate this forum and the experience people are so generous in sharing.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, don't honestly find the home suitable as live right outside a road.

If you could continue for 2 weeks, I will then have space to help you. 

What part of Oxford are you?


----------



## Janeylo

Catcoonz, we are near Kidlington. Eddie will continue to be well cared for until we can find somewhere suitable for him. I am giving him lots of fuss and playtime when Sasha isn't looking (!) to make up for the longer periods that he has to spend outside on his own. Also getting Sasha to learn that she has a safe place again as we have abandoned attempts at integration. She hopefully will bounce back once her pursuer goes on to his Forever Home and she can enjoy the garden again. Let me know if position changes at all and I will update here if we have any luck with rehoming or shelter.


----------



## Janeylo

We are still struggling with Sasha and Eddie. Catcoonz are you likely to still be in a position to help in a week or two? We tried to keep Sasha in and lock the catflap but she freaked at that. She was a rescue cat herself and we don't know her history but she has always been unduly sensitive to feeling locked in (even if she has the run of the house). We are now back to trying to keep Eddie no further in than the kitchen but this involves a lot of door and window opening throughout the day and night. Not getting much sleep and neither cat is enjoying the lack of routine. Sasha has started pulling her fur out and doesn't settle anywhere. We would love Eddie to have a home to call his own, he is a darling. I have attached another photo of him - hopefully the right way up this time


----------



## catcoonz

I have just used my last space for Lily but she leaves me on 11th November, I will have space again then if this helps.


----------



## Janeylo

Does anyone know which big rescue centre euthanise cats that are healthy but may be problematic for re homing? I had heard RSPCA do, but thought Cats Protection did not. Just worried by Jodiej1987 s recent post suggesting timid cat was pts by CP. I am hoping Catcoonz will be able to take Eddie soon as I know she is working with Lily who sounds as though she is also timid, and will be understanding of Eddie and can find a suitable family for him. Previous posts from me detail how he came as a stray and hissed at us for months and jumped a mile if stroked. He is now adorable and loves a fuss, but I am scared if he goes into a shelter he will appear 'difficult' if he reverts back to this behaviour through fear and stress.


----------



## chillminx

If Catcoonz is not able to take Eddie, and you need to find him a place in a Shelter, then choose one that specifically states it has a "no kill" policy. This means that no healthy cat would ever be euthanised by them. A cat with a health issue would only be euthanised on the advice of the vet, on the basis of the cat's quality of life being greatly impaired, and the prognosis for improvement poor. 

Many cats when they first go into a Shelter are upset, stressed, angry or withdrawn. It is a culture shock to them to be shut up in a pen with several strange cats. 

The cats who are rescued as strays adapt sooner to life in the Shelter than those which come from homes. But after a few weeks or a few months, depending on the individual, nearly all of the cats start to relax and let go of their anger/calm down and start responding to the Shelter staff who look after them. Some cats will continue to be a bit timid, but never to such a degree they are impossible to rehome.

I don't know anything about the case you referred to, but I would be surprised if the CP had a cat euthanised solely on the basis that he was too timid to rehome. There are always farms and stables who will adopt timid or semi-feral cats. It is possible in the case you mention there were some serious health issues too, that's all I can think of.


----------



## chillminx

Janey, just to add that Eddie is such a gorgeous handsome looking cat, he would be adopted quickly from a Shelter, I promise you.  I would be very surprised if he wasn't!


----------



## catcoonz

Currently awaiting an email confirmation of a farm house home in Hampshire for Eddie, been home checked already, only pets they have are chickens and no children.

Should hear today, if it is a go ahead I would need Eddie brought to me ready for 11th November.


----------



## Janeylo

Thanks Chillminx, yes he is a handsome boy. Catcoonz, as I am a newbie i don't think I can direct message you, but yes if you find somewhere suitable for Eddie we will get him to you whenever you are ready. I think a place without young children would be ideal, as long as he can get lots of love and some home comforts. I don't think he really wants to be living outdoors as it plays havoc with his silky coat , but more seriously once he trusts his humans he just wants to be near them. Fingers crossed, and thank you again for all that you do for our furry friends.


----------



## catcoonz

Farm home is indoors, sorry, if cats are to be outside I call them stable homes.
Very tempted to take Eddie myself but with 8 Maine Coon cats it may upset Eddie too much, he is a lovely boy.

You need 26 posts to private message, please don't put Eddie into a rescue without contacting me first, there are a few rescue's in the area who will pts, not allowed to post the names though.

CP I can assure you would not pts unless there was serious medical issues, I know them well as I have fostered for them.
You could ask them to do a direct rehome and they will put on their website rehoming page for you.


----------



## Janeylo

Thank you Catcoonz, yes I will let you know if any of the centres offer a place. Not looking very hopeful at the moment. CP had a stand in Oxford yesterday and were saying the National rehoming centre has a long waiting list. Also horrendous to hear the millions of pounds they spend on neutering every year. I was sorry I was not there to offer a home. I donate to them and always been impressed with the advice and help they have offered. So many unwanted kitties, poor things.


----------



## catcoonz

There is a very long list but strings can be pulled in certain area's if you wanted CP.

Otherwise I can take Eddie myself.


----------



## jodiej1987

it was me who mentioned cats protection euthanising nervous cats. i have the email still and was pretty shocked considering they are supposed to have a no kill policy. below is what they have said to me when i was talking to one of the advisors from my local branch on facebook.

'Cats Protection Bridgend Adoption Centre
Hi Jodie, thanks for getting in touch. I am sorry you find yourself in such a difficult position. From reading your message it doesn't sound like your cat is suitable to come into us for rehoming due to her stressy and aggressive behaviour. The centre environment one is a very stressful one for cats and we find cats with behavioural problems don't settle in with us, often becoming very stressed and difficult to home. We have had to put cats with behaviour problems such as you describe to sleep in the past on vet advice, this is something we don't like doing as we are a non euthanize charity. If you would like to have a chat then centre on 01656 724396, thanks Sue


----------



## chillminx

Jodie, I must say I am shocked to read that from CP! :frown2: They say they "don't like doing it" because they have a no-euthanise policy, so then why do it??? It is dishonest in my eyes.  

They say it was done on the vet's advice, but they are not obliged to take the vet's advice, unless the cat is in physical pain of course.


----------



## jodiej1987

my thoughts exactly chillminx, i didnt talk to them any further from there. they werent very helpful in my case, i didnt state at any point my cat was agressive because she isnt, quite the opposite in fact! they havent helped with rehoming despite me reaching out for help from them numerous times. saying 'its something we dont like doing'... surely it should have been 'its something we DON'T do'. i also stated in my first message that i wasnt looking to put her in the centre as it would cause her massive stress and asked for any advice/ info on fostering and rehoming through them.


----------



## chillminx

I think you were right to swerve the CP, or at least that branch of CP! 
My local CP is more helpful than that one sounds, but having said that they always seem to be full up and have to refuse people, which is not a lot of use really. 

The Rescue I help run has a no-kill policy and we do have vacancies whenever we rehome cats (just as I'd expect other Rescues to have vacancies even though they often say not). I am sorry I can't offer your cat a place though as you are outside the areas we cover.


----------



## Janeylo

Catcoonz, did the farm home you were looking at come to anything? I don't mind where he goes as long as he is likely to be happy and the new owners will be patient if he is scared at first.


----------



## catcoonz

Waiting on a call hun, will be over the next couple days but if Eddie does go to this home I will need him for 11th November.


----------



## catcoonz

Found a different home for Eddie, retired couple, no children or other pets, fell in love with his photograph, spoken to them about his past, they would love to give Eddie an indoor home.

They do need to purchase some things for Eddie so can collect from me on Tuesday, if you agree to this.

I will need Eddie at mine Monday if this is ok. 

They will keep me updated with photographs so I can share with you all.


----------



## Calvine

chillminx said:


> Jodie, I must say I am shocked to read that from CP! :frown2: They say they "don't like doing it" because they have a no-euthanise policy, so then why do it??? It is dishonest in my eyes.
> 
> They say it was done on the vet's advice, but they are not obliged to take the vet's advice, unless the cat is in physical pain of course.


 CHILLMINX: There was a time when I totally trusted CP and I had always bought Xmas cards etc from their catalogue in their support...however, I did then read that they do NOT have a non-destruct policy any longer owing to escalating costs. Now, like the rest of you, I do try not to believe all I read. Their costs, of course, even at charity rate, must be staggering. Just for the record, I would not leave any animal with the R$PCA.


----------



## Janeylo

Catcoonz, that's fantastic news thank you so much, you're a star! That sounds perfect for Eddie. Yes we can bring him to you on Monday. Hopefully soon I will have enough posts to message you for address. We'll bring along some of the food he has been eating and a blanket that he has familiar scents on. I am happy and sad at the same time as I will miss him so much, but maybe the occasional update from his new mum and dad will help. It will be best for him to get settled somewhere he can really call home.  x


----------



## catcoonz

Make 26 posts then I can send you the address where Eddie will live so you can google search.


----------



## Janeylo

Nearly there! Not wanting to write too much rubbish though but will definitely make it in the next couple of days.


----------



## moggie14

That's great news CC and Jayneylo - so pleased to hear this, Eddie is just gorgeous! :thumbup1:
Just one more post I think....


----------



## Ang2

Lovely news


----------



## catcoonz

The gentleman is a retired Journalist and they live at Chandlers Ford, Eastleigh.

Was emotional speaking with them to confirm they would like Eddie as he looks very similar to their cat who passed away 4 months ago from old age, I know they will adore him and I have been invited to visit Eddie once he is settled. 

The original farm home are going to take the black male 5 years old named Sooty, as they wanted an indoor/outdoor home and Sooty fitted them better due to him being with me for longer and desperately needed a home before xmas.

So next week I have 3 cats leaving and one coming in as Lily is also going to her new home in Hampshire.


----------



## Charity

Eddie's a very lucky boy.


----------



## Janeylo

It sounds perfect Catcoonz. I am so pleased for Sooty also, that he is finding a home at the farm. I keep telling Eddie that he has a new mum and dad and will be meeting them soon. Also tell Sasha that she will have her home back soon, poor lass is giving herself bald patches through nervous grooming. She keeps grumbling at me and clearly wonders why the fluffy, lively white cat appears to be everywhere. So grateful not to have had to put E into a shelter.


----------



## chillminx

Calvine said:


> I did then read that they do NOT have a non-destruct policy any longer owing to escalating costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I am puzzled as to how they can possibly justify "escalating costs" as an excuse for euthanising healthy cats.
> 
> If they euthanise one cat, and then rescue a new cat to fill the vacancy created, then their costs remain the same Their costs would only fall if they reduced the overall number of cats they rescue. Whilst I can see they might not have the resources for growth, I never heard of CP stating they are _reducing_ the number of cats they rescue. In any case they are not going to keep reducing once they get to a size they find manageable.
> 
> CP fundraises a huge amount of money every year including enough dosh to support a sizeable administrative Head Office. If a charity becomes short of funds the first thing for the chop should be staff on the expensive admin side. The rescue animals should be the very last to pay the price.
Click to expand...


----------



## Misi

So glad Eddie's found a home. He looks like a Turkish Van! I tell you, I'd have had him were I still in the UK!!


----------



## Janeylo

Misi said:


> So glad Eddie's found a home. He looks like a Turkish Van! I tell you, I'd have had him were I still in the UK!!


Hi Misi, yes he seems to have a fair few Turkish Van characteristics- not that we are experts but had never seen a cat like that so went on the internet and description seemed to fit him really well. e.g. He has a semi-long very soft coat with no undercoat, and a long body with front legs a little shorter than the back. Also as you can see a white body with a dark tail. I understand however Turkish Vans are rare in the UK so he's probably 'just' a mog.


----------



## catcoonz

If you feel he may be a particular breed there is/was a Van breeder is Newbury. This will need to be checked out.

However, there is also afew domestic cats looking like Eddie within your area, feral's which at the moment some have been caught but still trying to catch more. A neuter and release scheme is operating in the area.

Will email the breeder I know and see if she feels Eddie is T/Van.


----------



## Charity

Eddie is almost the spitting image of my late boy, Mouse,and he was pure moggie.


----------



## catcoonz

I have contacted the Turkish Van Breed Club, they confirm Eddie may well be a Turkish Van Cross.

Have searched the missing cat register and all vets this morning, no luck, only thing I can find is a BYB, who breeds crosses, personally as he is neutered I wouldn't be happy with this so will continue with the wonderful home I have found for him, I know he will live indoors and have a happier life.


----------



## Janeylo

If he was Turkish Van I hope no one would have lost him and not made an attempt to advertise. He was not microchipped. We searched everywhere for reports of missing white cats when he first appeared as have never seen strays or ferals around here before this year. Although Catcoonz as you say, suddenly there was a stray pregnant female very similar to Eddie that we took to the vets as we could not keep her. And in our Village newsletter someone has just reported a white cat with two different coloured eyes trying to adopt them. So something a bit odd going on. We did wonder if he was feral when he first appeared, but he has been rubbish at trying to catch birds and mice and seemed very interested in getting into the house even though he was scared stiff of us. Anyway we think he is very gorgeous.


----------



## catcoonz

Eddie is arriving Monday lunch time, he will be leaving for his new home Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Misi

What an interesting lad. Van patterns do turn up spontaneously from time to time, especially down here in The Mediterranean Basin. Our Bruno was a "Vanalike". But Eddie is really Van-like. Lucky new owners, I'm really envious! So glad he's found a loving home


----------



## Erenya

i love reading happy endings in this section. So glad Eddie has a new home


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update:

The gorgeous Eddie has just arrived, Thank You Janeylo for trusting me to find a wonderful home for him.

I am off now to have cuddles, Eddie is beautiful.

Thank You for the lovely donations for the rescue cats.

I will keep you updated.

Oh dear ..... I adore Eddie.


----------



## Janeylo

Thank you for all your help Catcoonz. I miss Eddie more than I can say, really hard giving him up and I have been in tears all the way home but I know its for the best.


----------



## catcoonz

Hugs to you xxx

I know how hard it is, I already adore Eddie, so will be tears from me tomorrow. xx

Eddie is settled, has eaten his dinner and asleep with his Valerian toy.


----------



## Charity

We shall be expecting more photos soon CC.


----------



## catcoonz

Eddie is now tucked up for bedtime after eating his supper, nice and cosy in his blanket, and I have had cuddles.


----------



## Charity

Good luck today Eddie, have a lovely new life. :thumbup: Thinking of you too Janeylo as I know it's heart wrenching giving up a furry friend.


----------



## Code

That's a brilliant outcome, he looks very snug in his temporary bed. Good luck Eddie!


----------



## Ang2

Oh, that face!


----------



## catcoonz

Eddie has just left for his new home, feeling a little sad now as I adored him.
He will be very much loved with his new family.


----------



## Janeylo

I know I keep saying it but one last time a big big thank you to Catcoonz for finding Eddie such a lovely home, and offering him such a comfy b&b last night. You have made two cats very happy. Not yet got that photo of Sasha enjoying her home again but i will get it. She is already back to eating and drinking in her normal kitchen spot, chirrupping hellos and going in and outside with confidence again. Little minx, it was as much her character that made the two of them incompatible as poor Eddie's.


----------



## catcoonz

You are very welcome and if you do come across any other cats needing help, you know where I am now. 

As photograph's come through to me I will email and post.


----------



## Janeylo

Here is Sasha, our No 1 and the reason we had to give Eddie up. This is the most relaxed we have seen her in months. Sasha loves Auntie CC!


----------



## catcoonz

Wow, Sasha is gorgeous. 

Eddie says thank you for helping him and he has now explored his new home, he follows the lady everywhere and sleeps on the bed, eating well.
The lady has said she will email me photograph's next week but she adores Eddie and will have a happy Christmas now she has found her purring friend.


----------



## Soozi

Who wouldn't love Eddie he is so beautiful! This is fantastic news that he has settled in so well to his new home and Sasha has her own home back to herself! Happy endings! I love 'em! Well done CC and a thanks from me too for helping this lovely boy.


----------



## chillminx

What a wonderful & happy outcome for all concerned.  You have worked your magic again CC, bless you.


----------



## catcoonz

Currently waiting photograph's from Eddie's new owner but she wanted everybody to know he is bringing so much joy and happiness to his new owners, Eddie follows the lady in the garden, well he follows her everywhere.

They absolutely adore him.


----------



## Janeylo

Thank you CC. So happy to know Eddie is getting on so well. My husband said ' that's Eddie! ' when I read out that he follows his new mummy everywhere. Sasha is also having a fabulous Christmas now she has us all to herself again. Just need to stop her trying to eat the tree! xxx


----------



## LadyJ89

glad he found new home


----------

